# My collection for your perusal.



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is 1 of 2 medium format cameras I have.

It takes unbeliveable pics but is very expensive in film and processing...besides heavy.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

my pride and joy, a basicly new 1959 (1st year) Nikon F (pro grade) SLR with a serial number in the 1st 1,000. Yes I have the books and the boxes and the cases for both it and the BC-7 flash attachment and a rack of new flashbulbs.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

And this which another 1959 Nikon F with the 1959 F bellows attachment for macro work and a serial number in the 1st 300.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is a 1974 Nikon F2 with an SB-1 flash, which was the 1st street available electronic flash unit.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is a 1980 Nikon F3 with motor drive and SB-12 flash.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is as new as I get, a 1988 Nikon F4, which IMHO is the finest 35MM film camera ever made, on the left is an early 1950's Japanese "HIT" and on the right a British Steky.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is an early 50's Yashica D medium format TLR which is far more portable than the Mamiya 645.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is an odd little guy I picked up at a garage sale.

It also is a early 50's TLR but it takes 35mm film, called the Primo Jr. I assume there is a Primo Sr but I haven't ever seen one.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is a pre WWII German Praktiflex 35 mm.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is a 1980 Zenit Olympic. It is a Soviet made SLR which is a Nikon clone. I also have a 1,000 MM lens for it and it was used at the 1980 Olympic games.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is a beater and I still use it from time to time.

It is a 1960 Nikon F with a photocell exposure meter and Nikon's 1st zoom lens, a VERY heavy 85-250 f4 lens.

I bought it when the Dayton Daily News closed their downtown HQ and moved to suburbia.

This was sitting in the sports department equipment room. They wanted $35 and I thought $25 sounded better and they agreed. BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!  :twisted: 

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This was my 1st nice camera and I've kept it nice for 31 years, a 1974 Nikon FM.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is another pre WWII Exakta with a bellow attachment for closeup work.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is a postwar German Contax SLR.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is an 1899 Kodak.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

> with which camera did you take the pictures of the cameras ?









This one. A Nikon Coolpix 775 digital.

I guess it is my newest but I don't consider it a camera since there is no negative to verify the original image.

LWW


----------



## terri (Aug 9, 2005)

> I don't consider it a camera since there is no negative to verify the original image.


  beautiful! 



Great collection....what fun looking stuff. :thumbup: Would love to see you posting images from these guys.


----------



## ferny (Aug 9, 2005)

Ahh, so you're a Canon man then? :mrgreen:

Nice set of camera's and they look in great condition! And that zoom looks huge!


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is another Soviet Kamerski, the Besa 2, which is a knockoff of the Minox. Both the Besa and the Minox were used as spy cameras during the cold war.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This was my 1st autofocus, a Nikon N8008s. 

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is the F4 again with a 80-200 f2.8 Nikkor zoom and ED glass.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

And the F4 again with a Nikkor 300 mm f4 ED telephoto.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

> Nice set of camera's and they look in great condition! And that zoom looks huge!


Thanks. I like Canon as well, I have just become addicted to the fact that I can take a lens from a 1959 F and put it on the F4.

I've never weighed the big zoom but I can tell you it weighs noticeably more by itself than the F4 with the 80-200 2.8 ED combined.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

> Great collection....what fun looking stuff.  Would love to see you posting images from these guys.



Can do.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27465

A link to the pics here.

LWW


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 9, 2005)

Beautiful!



Any Nikon RF cameras? Like an S or S2?  I love those cameras!


----------



## mygrain (Aug 10, 2005)

NICE stash!! :thumbup:


----------



## LWW (Aug 10, 2005)

No Nikon RF's. No particular reason why, just haven't found a deal.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 10, 2005)

Nikon F4 with Sigma 400 MM f5.6 AFD lens.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 10, 2005)

Nikon F with 300 MM f4.5 and TC-201 2X teleconvertor.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 10, 2005)

Nikon F with 135 MM f3.5.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 10, 2005)

Nikon F with 105 MM f2.5.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 10, 2005)

And this an ebay STEAL! A ZENITAR f2.8 16 MM full frame fisheye which as far as I can tell is a complete counterfeit of the Nikon version. A little softer at 2.8/4.0/and 5.6 but $99 and not a grand!

LWW


----------



## santino (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm jealous of your Exakta Varex


----------



## icondigital (Oct 29, 2005)

nice assortment of nikon's LWW!:thumbup:


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 1, 2005)

Very sweeeet! I need to work up a few pics of my Nikons but your look a lot better than mine.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm wondering where you got the info that Zenit is a copy of Nikon... and the Fisheye too.

I thought Zenit was a russian derivative of Practica or other German design.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 22, 2005)

The intresting thing is that ALL of nikkor 16mm fishes are 8 elements cemented in 5 groups

The russian 16mm is 11 elements in 7 groups.

I understand that you're a Nikon guy, but don't say that Robert Hooke stole the design of the microscope from the japanese and discovered cells with it.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed! Last week I was looking at a pic album about old cameras and i noticed a few of them in your collection. Must be hard to get'em, especially in good condition!
I like the little japanese one!
And I thought i was the only one to still own a Zenit... (And I think my grandpa still has his Zorki)


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice collection, and in great shape!


----------

